# Shinearama Detailing: Ferrari 308 GTB



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi everyone

I present to you some shots and film of a recent detail carried out on a Ferrari 308 GTB.

The owner is a repeat customer and I have worked on some of his other cars. He brought me the 308 after it had had a full respray and a partial respray, accumulated swirling and marring, and significant bird fallout from being often parked under trees. Correction work was carried out in the absence of paint depth readings as you shall see, and the car was selaed with CQuartz UK at the customer's request.

As our focus was creating the video this will only be a short writeup, but I have selected good photos and will annotate a few as we go 

First off, please enjoy our little video: (click the link if it does not display here)






And so, to the mini-writeup.

As I advised the car had some swirling and marring, and from what I could see of the bird fallout, the customer seemed to have a flock of pterodactyls living in his tree. This is the car as it was delivered to me. I feel a flowery shirt and moustache coming on.


















































































The paint thankfully was not deeply gouged anywhere, but there were swirls and buffer trails that neeed to be dealt with:










As the next two pictures show, it didn't take long for me to realise that the paint on this car, after having both a full respray and a partial respray, was all over the place in terms of depth, even from panel to panel. Eventually I realised that the gauge was all but useless and decided that the only way to work this paint was go all Jedi and use the Force - the old-fashioned way: using my eyes and fully understanding the paint:





































As you can see, I am using that most essential piece of essential kit - a makeshift pinny, to prevent embarrassing crotch-splatter. See the manly lime green hues. It's this season's _hotness_.










Here you see the paint after cutting with Scholl S17 - it hasn't been refined yet but the paint is certainly much improved:


















































































Note my choice of awesome t-shirt. Although if Foxx had actually thought to buy me a Borderlands t-shirt when he got his, I would be wearing that...










After the correction was refined with 3M Ultrafina (blue), and everything else taken care of, it was time for protection. As I mentioned earlier, the customer seems to have a tree full or flying dinosaurs that like to target practice his cars - there were poop marks the size of France on the paint and quite a bit or polishing was required to remove any etchings from that fallout - so in the absence of a shotgun licence the customer requested CQuartz UK to finish off the job, to protect from future bombing raids.










And here is the end result. Although the brief write-up doesn't really show it, this car was challenging because of the hyper-unpredictable paint, so being able to take my time with the correction was a huge boon on this detail.





































Thanks for reading everyone, I hope you enjoyed that. Just remember: _all that matters is the shine*_

*Shinearama Detailing will return 
in:
"Flat is the New Black"™​*


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Lovely reflections, and nice little green pinny.

Haven't seen this huge profile tyres in a long while.


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Absolute fabulous gloss and shine. Great job :thumb:


----------



## Advocate (Jul 8, 2013)

Fantastic :argie:

Ferraris everywhere on the forum at the moment :thumb: love it


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great results & write up/video :thumb:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Fantastic results. Well played.

There's one of these left to rot on a farm near the where my girlfriend works. It makes me sad every time I drive past


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Great video with 70's porno music


----------



## davo3587 (May 9, 2012)

Great deep gloss look and reflections, you could have swapped the pinny for a nice pair of short khaki shorts.


----------



## khurum6392 (Oct 11, 2012)

Awesome detail good write up phil


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Love the car, your result, and some of your descriptions/comments are awesome too! Flowery shorts and a moustache... :lol:


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

What a lovely car :thumb: Good job.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Great work phil, looks sweeeet!


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

A fantastic job on one of my all time favorite cars.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Very nice work Phil, perfection achieved as per with you mate :thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Looks amazing, great result achieved :thumb:.


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

James Bagguley said:


> Love the car, your result, and some of your descriptions/comments are awesome too! Flowery shorts and a moustache... :lol:


Seriously, when you watch Phil (who is very tall) trying to get in and out of it, you realise there was a reason you never saw that PI (whose name I cannot type on this forum because it asterisks it out for some reason) getting in and out of his Ferrari. It was like watching a cranefly get out of a thimble ^_^


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Shiney looking cars detailed by the shiney boys at shiney towers ..
Nice work guys :thumb:..


----------



## Filipe Coutinho (Aug 27, 2013)

Nice job!!


----------



## Foxx (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning work.


----------



## gca3n (Apr 1, 2011)

Stunning job, love that car.


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated and glad you liked the writeup - stay tuned for more!


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Nice job Phil.


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Many thanks!


----------

